# Crimping tool for overhead weather proof splices



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

I always called it a burndy crimper, who makes the tools to crimp those weather tight connectors used on overhead splices? is burndy the only one? and is there a proper name for the butte splices im referring to? sorry for the stupid question, i just never use them. i should be able to get them at my parts house?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I have an old Ideal hand operated crimping tool which crimps from #6 awg to 4/0 awg. I checked their website and they still sell it & call it a cable indentor. We always called them butt splices or an in-line splice, or running splice in the industry but there might be other names for them. 
If your talking about the crimps that the power Co. makes at the service connection, I don't know as it is not the same kind of connector. They do have a name for those that I have heard before but don't remember....... Mike

P.S. I think burndy did make the same tool as Ideal. When I think of burndy I think of their Lug connectors with the nut on them to tighten the connection


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you talking about Insulinks or H-Taps? Burndy, Kearney, Greenlee, Husky and others all make a crimper for that sort of stuff. What particular connector are you interested in crimping?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Found a site on line with Burndy line connectors and was blown away with how many types there are & usually a matching crimper is needed if they are compression type. THere are many, many kinds of bolt type connectors that can be used for copper & some for aluminum..
I have always used the barrel type compression butt connector for using on ground & splices that went underwater which I used to have to make on a regular basis. They bought a Hydraulic crimper one just before I retired. 
There are quite a few of these Crimpers for sale on Ebay, if your interested in Purchasing one. You can get an Ideal barrel type crimper like mine on MyToolStore on line for $306....... Mike


----------



## BIGRED (Dec 19, 2005)

MD, Do you know of any battery operated crimp tools for "H" taps?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

BIGRED said:


> MD, Do you know of any battery operated crimp tools for "H" taps?


Sure, there's several out right now, but they're all around 1800 dollars. Excellent for working off an extension ladder. Husky and Burndy both have one, off the top of my head. It's just a battery version of the MD6-8 tool. Same head, but with a battery operated gear drive. Forward and reverse rocker switch.


----------



## BIGRED (Dec 19, 2005)

MD, do you have a web site for the Husky crimper, is it the same Husky as "Home Dope-o". Someone wanted to sell me a Husky, but I couldn't find a web site, I wanted to check it out first before I bought it.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

I want a nice setup for splicing overhead triplex, streetlights, and drops.I wanted to see what you guys liked. I've used the ratcheting style manuel ones, I liked. What do most poco use?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CNC said:


> I want a nice setup for splicing overhead triplex, streetlights, and drops.I wanted to see what you guys liked. I've used the ratcheting style manuel ones, I liked. What do most poco use?


Just get an MD6-8 because H-Taps have the least amount of part numbers to cover the broadest range of connections and the tool is widely used.


----------



## BIGRED (Dec 19, 2005)

MD, I found the Huskie website, I was spelling it wrong.:blink:
www.huskietools.com


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

BIGRED said:


> MD, I found the Huskie website, I was spelling it wrong.:blink:
> www.huskietools.com


Yeah, their ECO-EZ is the battery version of the regular line crimper that's been used for 50 years.


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

perfect! thanks guys, i like the looks of the battery powered one.


----------

